# HP laptop doesn't recognize KB



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Tying to add an add-on usb keyboard, doesn't recognize it. Other USB devices work (mouse, printer). Tried known good KB's, still doesn't work. Windows 7...not sure where to go next.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Is the laptop keyboard not working?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

Try a different brand of keyboard. There is a known issue with the Microsoft and Logitech keyboards... They're made by the same folks, if I recall correctly. Let me go find the info on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

My error, the Dell and Logitech are the same. Try a MicroSoft keyboard.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have used Logitech keyboards and wireless mice on not only H-P but also Dells which I used for 8 years without a bit of trouble, and now even Logitech has a nice matched pair of wireless keyboards and mouse combos that work with Macs. Been using one now for over 5 years on this iMac. Love Logitech Products in fact even my 2.1 computer stereo speakers are by Logitech. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

First: try putting the keyboard into a different port (you may have a bad port)try the one the mouse works in since you know that is a good one.
if that does not work:
Did you get a cd with the keyboard? if so load it, if not then download the keyboard drivers from the mfg website. 
Its strange but not unheard of.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c01893385

Don't know if this info would help, good luck.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try all these things tomorrow morning...too late tonight.


----------

